# Plants leaves/stems turning black and mushy.. why?



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

these were, until now, healthy growing plants. Now they leaves and eventually the stems turn to black mush. 

What is going on?????


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Something is not to their liking. 
:-(





What else is going on in the tank?
How long has it been set up?
How much light?
Carbon source?
What are the water parameters?
Water change schedule?
Additives with water changes and in between?


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

The only thing that's changed is the addition of a couple more plants. Some Rotala Wallichi (sp). That seems to be doing just fine.



Diana K said:


> Something is not to their liking.
> :-(
> 
> What else is going on in the tank? Nothing and it's the easier to grow stems that are dying. I have some Tonina sp that look fantastic!
> ...


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

PH 6.4
KH of about 3


It's reconstitued RO water, I've used the same mix for over a year now.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

pictures?


----------



## rsn48 (Mar 26, 2010)

I took this from another site:

Excess Phosphate.

* Symptoms:

Production of the Iron Phosphate causes the leaves to turn Black or Brown and to die. In addition if there is an excess of Nitrates your tank will experience an Algae bloom.

* Cause:

Not performing your water changes on schedule or not changing enough water.

* Remedy:

Change a large portion of your water right away. Then modify your tank maintenance routine to include larger water changes or more frequent ones.


----------

